# Looking for good 700 x 38 puncture proof tires



## bwalton (May 9, 2006)

I commute to work on a 2007 Specialized Globe with 700 x 38 Specialized Nimbus Sport tires. These tires ride pretty good and seem to hold up ok until I run over a shard of broken glass, which occurs about four times a year. Last week a piece of glass worked its way through the casing and the layer of Flak Jacket (i.e. the kevlar liner) of my front tire and punctured the inner tube. The shard left a 3/16” hole in the tread and threaded belts, which means the tire needs to be replaced.

Specialized makes more puncture proof tires with Armadillo flat protection, which cost around $55.00 per tire and $65.00 per tire for their lighter Armadillo Elite versions. I also ride to work on my second bike (a hybrid) with 700 x 38 Specialized Crossroad Sport tires. These Crossroad tires ride a little faster (and loader with its thick inner-locking chevron type knobs) than the Nimbus tires ride and been ridden for over a year without a flat.

What other commuting tire alternatives are on the market with flat protection that won’t break the bank. Michelins, Continental or Specialized with (Black Belt flat protection)?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Every pneumatic tire is prone to punctures, there are just instances (like random glass shards) that just work their way into the most resistant of tires. Sometimes something sharp just works its way through just right and ruins your tire. 

With that said, I'm running Schwalbe Marathon Cross Tires 700x38 and have been pretty happy with them.


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

i use Michelin transworld sprints 700x38 for 2010. i commuted daily to work on them for six months(40miles roundtrip) and didn't suffer a flat until this past Tuesday when a shard o'glass punctured the rear.
They were fairly inexpensive 22 dollars or so at rei in 2009
and if they have them when i go back i will get them again
I use to use Michelin Carbons they roll fast, had good puncture resistance, but for commuting kinda sucked since they were only 25c

joe


----------



## Gingerdamous (Sep 10, 2008)

It is up to you as there will be a lot of different advice given to you here, but . . .

I ride on a set Schwable marathon plus' and they are nice and have given me no issues yet, even with throwing in gravel on regular occasions . . . i opted for these as they are lighter than other options and roll quick. . . 

However, I used to use specialized armadillos, the crossroads version, and they were unstoppable. They are heaving and supposedly a little slower rolling, BUT i ran over a sheet metal screw once, it stuck to my tire at 90 degrees, and started destroying my plastic fender. I thought at first i had broken a spoke and it was killing my bike with each tire revolution. I stopped, found the screw, pulled it out (more like pried it out actually), and started riding again. Never flatted. I could not believe it, i used these tires for 2 years with no flats. 
Another local guy biked from from B.C. to Newfoundland and had zero flats, no joke. maybe we're lucky guys, or maybe the tires are forcefields for tubes? who knows . . . 

again, i only made the switch to another option as the new alternative was lighter. 

my two cents.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've ridden the Michelin City tires extensively, IMHO they ride like solid rubber tires, OTOH, they are un-flatable. I've since used:
Kenda Kwest 700x38mm ~510gm
Forte Metro K 700x35mm ~465gm

I've never flatted either tire in the Chicago area, both have Kevlar belts for protection and don't cost too much (less than $20).


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

Try the Armadillo...no flats in two years of four season commuting in NYC. They are a bit expensive, but really worth the price!


----------

